
VW embarks on $50B electrification plan - callwaiting
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-strategy/vw-embarks-on-50-billion-electrification-plan-idUSKCN1NL0JX
======
mtgx
VW is really good at hyping up its theoretical progress in EVs. I guess its PR
team got some rough first-hand experience dealing with the emissions scandal
and came out of it battle-tested.

But I've yet to see a decent EV competitor to Tesla's cars, and I don't think
one will come for at least another few years (and it remains to see how
competitive that will be).

